# Slopsism recovery, overcame slopsism - the impossible refuted.



## Cosmic.loser (Jan 8, 2018)

WARNING AND INTRO
Don't burden yourself to read this if you don't know what the heck it is, you don't need to know. No human needs to know, it pisses me off how it is even a thing because depersonalized people have a habit of taking irrational existential thoughts very seriously to the point it becomes true. I want to be the person who saves someone from this shit like people who saved me. This seems impossibly to get over cause well, it refutes everything. Bull bullshit has never been more beautiful. There was a thread on slopsism on discussion board and I decided to make my answer a post but with more detail for anyone suffering. Because they ARE suffering. No human can accept that shit. Because it IS unnatural. And we are human beings that thrive off of connection.

HOW IT STARTED
Truly, the most bullshit way ever. This is why it's true if you have dp, ONLY read recovery stories or don't even read shit at all. I was depersonalized severely and this thought never came into my head. I was on a thread one day reading about someone going through what they made me go through , they say "I just don't know what to do. I'm starting to think even people aren't real. What If it's all my imagination." I say ha, sucks for them. I look up at my grandma in my 2D DRd vision and the impossible irrational thought hits me like a brick... what if it's true.?

WHAT I WENT THROUGH SO YOU KNOW ITS REAL
I now realized this was my biggest fear. Screw being lost in outer space, or deep in the ocean, or spiders. The lack of reality and other truly conscious beings and what was real was too much to bear. It was crippling. 
Went through my whole high school years without crying once. Even when I thought my world was over. Slopsism made me think my world was over, literally. I would cry randomly in class, in front of everyone. Teacher would ask me what's wrong. "Oh you know, Just think your a figment of My imagination trying to distract my godly superior being from loneliness bc I'm disguised as a human to distract myself as well and make it all appear more real. 
I spent My eighteenth birthday bawling my eyes out for an hour at school. Walking in the bathroom with tears running down my face. So humiliating. Everyone , what's wrong? "Its my birthday, and I'm crying because I don't think your real, your really talking to me, or that you or anything matters." Is what I didn't say. They didn't even know it was my birthday.
I couldn't watch tv , I just kept thinking about how no one was real. I couldn't have a deep talk with my mom without thinking , must've been so pointless doing that. She's not even real. i had dreams aboit it, woke up reminded of the terror.
Everything was my own narcissistic distraction to shift my attention from my inevitable loneliness, all I could do was imagine myself in a pitch black void somewhere completely alone. Crying.

But if I was God, I would never be lonely.

RECOVERY
I was panicked and thought I could never disprove it , there was no hope etc. what I did , even though it feels unnatural, is literally repress the thoughts by letting it "pass" like any other thought. I literally thought to myself, "this is a cool thought, doesn't mean it's true." The funny thing is I had read about slopsism etc before dp dr and thought it was an interesting concept, because I didn't really believe it, when your mind isn't warped and filled with anxiety this comes naturally. I literally read a forum about a guy who had a bad DMT trip, explaining how he was convinced he imagined the universe. I remember thinking damn that drug screwed him up, don't even really know how he could believe that. End of story. The fear is what keeps the thought alive,, irrational thinking IS anxiety at its finest, crearting terrible loopholes. In fact , I remember thinking, what If I could pop into people's bodies .. then I would know it's real. (Which would actually make slopsism , the truth, but I can't so it's not. Then I imagined, well what if I could see people's consciousnesses. I even found myself believing even that could be an illusion.. What this came down to was my anxiety making me deny any and every evidence right in front of my face. Also, "SlOpSisM iS IrRefrUTAble" .. okay .. if I went around saying a pink elephant only I could see was followng me that no one else could see, that would be irrefutable too. Everything in this life is based on faith. You have faith when you sit down you won't fall through a chair. Normal people have natural faith people are real.. but this is pretty clear. Truly, the biggest proof others are real is because you are. If it's possible your here, why only you. Better evidence coming. But , You don't have to accept "maybe it's true" to get over it. All you have to do Is simply, get it out of your head. When you get it out of your head and you feel less and less anxiety in your chest when this happens, THEN MAKE THE RATIONAL thoughts come to build your confidence. You cant rationalize with anxiety, let the thought go then come with whats natural. Then when you do this the more and more it comes, the less anxiety you'll have cause your brain will learn not to recognize it as a threat, causing you to think more rationally and realize this is false without even trying. THE ANXIETY IS YOUR BODY FIGHTING SUCH AN ABSURD IDEA, IT KNOWS ITS NOT TRUE AND UNNATURAL. You may relapse, happened to me. But I get stronger every time, I have new existential stupid ass worries lol. One thing that helped me was "organ transplants ," also "if I was god God and came out of my moms womb and she never spoke to me in my life I would have no idea how to speak. When I came out they taught me communication cause they are conscious and learned it before." It's all part of dp, you never thought of it before did you. It's an intrusive thought based on emotional reasoning then rational reasoning, because since your feeling the world isn't real your brain is latching onto the emotional reasoning and trying to make a rational concept , but its just bullshit . The best bullshit ever! Also if you were god you'd have to have some kind of "space" outside yourself to create things. Also if you were god why not make conscious people instead of hollagrams, your god. Also god never gets lonely, he is already a "whole" , if you believe in the real god, he didn't make us cause he was lonely. He made us cause he saw it was good. He still loves us, just didn't do it cause he was alone. It's hilariously contradicting, that's why this isn't a common thought to anyone without dp cause it's just kind of common since. Really hope this saves someone.

PS - IF YOU WERE IN MY LITERAL SHOES DOING IT, this is how.
im watching the challenge right now. i think to myself, this is worthless bullshit, they arent real they arent real they arent real. i say to myself , I heard of people not being real before and it didn't bother me because it gave me no anxiety. This is a COOL, pondering thought, but it IS not true. Thought goes away. When it comes again, same thing. Same thing. My brain finally isn't scared, stops thinking about it, and I rationalize. Oh yeah my parents were conscious and made me and taught me how to talk, oh yeah if I am the only conscious god why can't there be another one , or us all conscious gods. You see? (This all really happened).

ANYTHING GOOD COME OUT OF IT?
No. I hated it. It killed me. First time I thought suicide was an option, not even an option , almost a must , almost compelled to do it. Glad I didn't cause it would have been over a delusion.

BUT
I realized , the most precious thing in this world.. is another person. If Im sad all I have to do is think, God , well At least I'm on a world full of people. Beautiful, alive, conscious people.

MY INSTAGRAM - @bvby.v
I look like a regular, shmegular girl who would never deal with something as crazy as this! But I did , and I'm open to helping desperate people. Because moms who don't understand don't help and because I have BEEN THERE, DONE THAT.

I also did a lot of praying.

P.S 
I really want this to blow up. I want this to be googlable for people that don't even know what dpselfhelp is , screenshot this, do whatever you want. When people go through this it's terrifying, but I'm here to tell you this too, shall pass.


----------



## Musicgirl1314 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you for this. I've been struggling with these thoughts and this gave me hope. I'm glad you've recovered.


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

Cosmic.Loser you know what this shit theory (F*ck that philosopher bum who came up with this shit while probably sitting on his couch inhaling the fumes of his cannabis crop burning in his garden) turns us into once we overcome it ? It makes us love everything on this planet.It makes us appreciate the presence of the humans beings around us ,even the ones we hated before.


----------



## Cosmic.loser (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes . Makes you truly realize what is actually the most valuable. And he totally was a shit head. A bored bored shit head.


----------



## Cosmic.loser (Jan 8, 2018)

Musicgirl1314 said:


> Thank you for this. I've been struggling with these thoughts and this gave me hope. I'm glad you've recovered.


----------



## Cosmic.loser (Jan 8, 2018)

Warms my heart so much knowing I could help. Trust me I was at the bottom , extremely hopeless. IF I COULD RECOVER, ANYONE CAN.


----------

